# cropping tool will not select custom aspect ratio



## mgolin (Apr 12, 2013)

After years of great pleasure using LR (now 3.4.1), finally a bug has caught up to me; my turn had to come.  Any other issues I've ever had could be traced by to user error.

The Develop screen starts with "original" & I can actually select "custom."  But as soon as I move an edge, it goes to "original."  I've tried unlocking/locking (A) - nope. Toggle constrain to warp (not thinking it was relevant, but desperate times...) - nope.  I can select the other options (square, etc.), but not the ONE that I really need.  I can't find anything that I've done to create this situation. 

I will be moving in a couple months, & using that opportunity for a new computer & loading LR4.  However is there anything I can do to get me through until then?

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Marty Golin


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 12, 2013)

Try clicking on the little Padlock symbol so that it looks open, then try to select custom.
See if that helps...


----------



## mgolin (Apr 13, 2013)

Chris_M said:


> Try clicking on the little Padlock symbol so that it looks open, then try to select custom.
> See if that helps...



Thanks, but I tried that (even discovering the A shortcut to do so).  Unlocked it, changed to custom, & then locked it. As soon as I dragged a side, it reverted to original.

& for clarification, what I am looking for is the single word CUSTOM that allows me to drag each side separately, not the custom where I enter a numerical aspect ratio


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 13, 2013)

It is the pad-lock that allows you to drag each side individually !! If its locked then it maintains the aspect ratio.
Do you get the same problem for every photo ?
Try choosing a photo that you have previously cropped and see how that behaves.


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 13, 2013)

mgolin said:


> ...
> Unlocked it, changed to custom, & *then locked it*. As soon as I dragged a side, it reverted to original.
> ...


I reckon the part I highlighted in bold above is your problem.
Unlock it, and *DON'T* lock it again after selecting custom.


----------



## mgolin (Apr 17, 2013)

Mark/Chris,

Thank you both.  A gigantic DUH! to me; it seemed appropriate (to me) to lock the custom, but keeping unlocked solved my problem.  The cosmos is once more in harmony.  Thanks again.


----------

